# I have an Order of Golden Bee shrimps from the US coming in!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I am ordering Golden Bee shrimps for myself and a few others, so if anyone else wants any of these, let me know before Monday!

Price for Golden Bees is $ 12 each.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

All orders completed now thanks to all who ordered these!


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck with the sale, Anna!


----------

